# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Bowhunting partner Wellington

## Blue Arrow

Hi,
looking for a bow hunting partner in the Wellington area to explore the South Coast and Wairarapa areas.
I can usually get away every other weekend with the occasional overnighter. I have my own car and are keen to share petrol costs.

I've been flinging arrows seriously for about 2yrs and hunting for about 6mths.
I'm also a (new) member of the NZ Bowhunter's Society. I've yet to shoot anything bigger than a bunny but I'm starting to see deer,goats and pigs when I go out, so it's only time now!

I am 35, married and have a 20mth old. As well as Archery I'm into surfing and fly fishing and surfcasting.
Happy to have a yarn and a laugh. Be keen to have a beer and size each other up.

Cheers
Rob

----------


## k.chamby

Although I am not in the Wellington area I would be keen on catching up if I am ever down those ways.

25, married with 2.5 year old. Been hunting for years and been into archery hunting for 10 years. Only just started hunting NZ with my bow as I grew up in the US but married a kiwi girl and now call this place home. 

Cheers 
Keith

----------


## Blue Arrow

Sent you a PM mate.

----------


## dawies

> Hi,
> looking for a bow hunting partner in the Wellington area to explore the South Coast and Wairarapa areas.
> I can usually get away every other weekend with the occasional overnighter. I have my own car and are keen to share petrol costs.
> 
> I've been flinging arrows seriously for about 2yrs and hunting for about 6mths.
> I'm also a (new) member of the NZ Bowhunter's Society. I've yet to shoot anything bigger than a bunny but I'm starting to see deer,goats and pigs when I go out, so it's only time now!
> 
> I am 35, married and have a 20mth old. As well as Archery I'm into surfing and fly fishing and surfcasting.
> Happy to have a yarn and a laugh. Be keen to have a beer and size each other up.
> ...


Hey Guys,

I may be moving to Welly in a couple of months. I have also just taken up a bow and I surf, spearfish, surfcast and flyfish so if you guys are around and still looking for another buddy I'd be very keen. 

I would probably be in the Kapiti area.

Regards,
Dawie

----------


## Feral

The kapiti club has a few hunters in it if I recall. I'm up in Palmy and have yet to take medium game with my bow. I'll be in wellies in 2-3 years. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Blue Arrow

Hi Dawie,
give us an private message when you're down here and we'll go for a coffee/beer and sus each other out.
As Feral said there is an archery club in the Kapiti area, I believe it has a 3D hunting target course.

----------


## dawies

Thank you guys. I should be there in a few weeks but my bow will only get there in Jan with the rest of our stuff. Will be in touch.

----------

